# Pest control service or diy



## nytimes770 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi. I'm in the southeast. Sort of new to the region. Pest control for a year runs around 350-400. I have tubes built into the home and apparently they spray stuff in there.

Is this really necessary or can I get similar results using a product like home defense and spraying the perimeter as instructed every few weeks?

In my basement I see dead centipedes, caterpillars, some small black bugs. In other areas of the house there are spiders. I remove a cob web one day and it's back the very next. This is during warmer months. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

I have a different take on this than most people I know because I've had many conversations with an entemologist about this sort of thing. He was adamant that, for the most part, pest control companies don't work, and I would tell him: "How can you say that? They kill bugs." And he'd respond: "If they work, then why do they keep coming back to spray?" His answer was: The bugs are in your house because your house has a water supply (a leak or something else that isn't right), because bugs lay eggs, and because there are openings that need to be caulked/sealed. Pest control doesn't know the life cycles of pests so they don't know when to spray. Pest control is essentially a way to fix a symptom; it doesn't fix the underlying problem. 

If you have spiders, you have flies/ants/mosquitos/bees, and if you're not noticing the insects and you kill the spiders, you'll start noticing these insects and then you'll have a different problem. I'm weird; I love spiders. They get a bad rap. I haven't seen one in my house for a long time, but when they show up, they're allowed to stay. Spiders are my pest control. ;-) 

Make sure you don't have any leaks. Make sure all your window screens are shut tight. Get some caulk and seal the areas on the bottom of your walls and where all the cracks are. These are great because insects crawl through wall plugs:

https://www.amazon.com/Outlet-Plugs...d=1550733800&sr=8-5&keywords=cover+wall+plugs


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

leave the spiders, they control other insects.

if the insects you have aren't a health hazard or threaten the integrity of the house - bedbugs, roaches, termites, ants, anything that stings, it's not worth spraying toxic pesticide.

otherwise - I think you can buy the professional grade stuff online in the us which is much more concentrated and more affordable than anything you can get retail.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

They keep coming back to spray because most of the products only have a 30-60 day residual, so you want them back every month or 2 to reapply in the active months. Yes there are many reasons why you might have pests, such as water leaks, condensation, humidity in basements, cracks, gaps, and crevices. You're never going to seal up your house 100% so that bugs like ants and centipedes can't ever get in.


----------



## doortrouble (Feb 16, 2019)

PestGuy said:


> They keep coming back to spray because most of the products only have a 30-60 day residual, so you want them back every month or 2 to reapply in the active months.


Can you clarify what you mean by "active months?" Centipedes don't hibernate and we don't know what kind of spiders or bugs these are so we don't know if they hibernate.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

doortrouble said:


> Can you clarify what you mean by "active months?" Centipedes don't hibernate and we don't know what kind of spiders or bugs these are so we don't know if they hibernate.


No they don't but you definitely don't see as much when the temps are below 32 compared to the summertime when it's hot and humid.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Pests are controlled with your brain, not chemical applications alone.

In order for pest control to be truly meaningful, whether DIY or hired out, you need to apply the brain to know what you're controlling, why you want to and whether you can or should.

Spiders? Oh, god. EEK! I'm scared. Don't be. They keep other critters in check, though their webs can get really messy in your house. And, a few species like Brown Recluse can be trouble, too, but they're shyer about you than you are about them. But general "spider killing" all through your house is a bit mindless. 

Ants? If you know how they live you'll be better able to live with them. Abandon the fantasy of eradicating them from Anthill Earth.

Roaches? I'll start a thread on that one.

Fleas? I'll start a thread on those too.

I don't really diss pest control companies for doing what people who ought to know better just say they want, even if, upon reflection, they really don't.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Home Defense and Spectracides product work great for me.... just commenting.

(We don't like roaches and ants and spyders in our living quarters)


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Home Defense and Spectracides product work great for me.... just commenting.
> 
> (We don't like roaches and ants and spyders in our living quarters)


Harmless spiders I can handle, but the ants and roaches are controllable if you know what to do.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

I only worry about beetles, crickets, and ants and mice inside the house. For ants I use a bait inside a metal stake and put it under the kitchen sink. For beetles and crickets I use Diatomaceous earth powder that I sprinkle at key areas, like the steps from the garage. For mice I use bait blocks in my attic and crawl space areas. 



The spider webs greatly diminished after I thoroughly caulked all the trim around my house and they were left without crevises in which to sit and wait for something to get stuck in their webs. Most of the spiders I find inside my house are the hunting type that do not build a web and I leave them alone to do their housekeeping. 



The only time I would use a commercial pest control service would be where I needed to do a whole house fumigation or to remove a wasp nest that was near my house. Many of the chemicals they used in the past are so dangerous that not even they are allowed to use them around a residence.


----------



## StGPest (Apr 30, 2019)

I think DIY pest control has come a long way and you can get better results than you could say 10 years ago. But I also think the same holds true for Professional Pest Control. I still think you are better to go with a Pro. I can't tell you how many people I've run into who have tried for years to get rid of ants, but when they finally bite the bullet and have someone come do it professionally the problem is eliminated light years more quickly.


----------



## JennyfGriff (Feb 1, 2021)

No, it is not necessary to call up the special service, you can do it by yourself without any problems, and get similar results just using products like home defense and spraying the perimeter. More than that, there is no necessity to do it so often, just when the problem appears. For example, I always treat the house and the yard from the pests in the spring or summer when the invasions of uninvited guests are observed throughout the region. But honestly, I never did it more than 2 times a year.


----------



## EGrant23 (Dec 22, 2018)

Much more goes into pest control than chemical usage. As someone who has practiced IPM (Integrated Pest Management) professionally over the past 10+ years, I can assure you there are several reasons why residential clients prefer to have us out. I understand it's somewhat expensive in some areas depending on needs, but so are plumbers, electricians, HVAC, etc. You pay for more than chemicals. You pay for the knowledge, pointing out pest conducive conditions, sealing of mice/insect entry points, and much more. Just my $.02


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

EGrant23 said:


> Much more goes into pest control than chemical usage. As someone who has practiced IPM (Integrated Pest Management) professionally over the past 10+ years, I can assure you there are several reasons why residential clients prefer to have us out. I understand it's somewhat expensive in some areas depending on needs, but so are plumbers, electricians, HVAC, etc. You pay for more than chemicals. You pay for the knowledge, pointing out pest conducive conditions, sealing of mice/insect entry points, and much more. Just my $.02


I'm not sure why this is prtesently up as it is a year or so old.... I know nothing about pest control, but in Southern Nevada,I spend $20year and two hours using home defense or spectracide spraying and have absolutely NO problem...while some neighbors spend $30-35 per minth for a service. Just my $.01 cents.


----------



## will-h (Nov 11, 2020)

The traditional approach may seem cheaper at first, you’ll need to keep spraying, and keep paying every time the pests returns. Its better if you ask a lawn care professional for help. Experts trained in IGM can identify, monitor, and control your pests for you.


----------



## Rehan4619 (Mar 15, 2021)

Nobody ever wants a home full of pest or termite. They all are also known as symptoms of dirtiness and diseases. To encounter these unwanted guests, you have to hire a professional pest control service who is nearby the location that can help you get rid of those insects and pests.


----------



## Handshears (10 mo ago)

A pest is a destructive insect or another creature that attacks crops, food, livestock, furniture, and more. So to control the pests means to get rid of these creatures and insects which can be found in our house, flats, office much more. pest control services provide you with the best results of eradicating the pest from your house with the latest techniques, and professionals in pest control. The pest control companies use the best quality of equipment and the method used by them are more efficient in getting rid of pests and provides you best results of pest control.


----------



## Popgek (8 mo ago)

Hello. If I were you, I wouldn't touch harmless insects. You need to resort to chemicals to fight only those insects that really harm you.


----------

